# طالب هندسة كهربية يرغب بالتخصص فى الautomation and robotics"



## محمد هانىء شلبى (20 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته /
أنا سأتخرج هذا العام ان شاء الله من قسم الهندسة الكهربية ولكنى منذ وقت قريب و أنا مهتم بال(automation and robotics) و أريد أن أعرف ماذا أفعل لفهم هذا التخصص جيدا علما بأننا لا ندرس ميكانيكا نهائيا كما هو معروف فهل هناك حل أم يجب على دراسة الميكاترونكس من البداية؟؟؟

و جزاكم الله خيرا أيها الأخوة الكرام


----------



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (21 يونيو 2008)

الاخ محمد:
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته...

أعتقد انه يمكنك دراسة الميكاترونكس مما سيمكنك من فهم الموضوع المطلوب أو يمكنك التعاون مع أحد زملائك طلاب هندسة الميكانيك أو الميكاترونكس و تبادل الافكار و المعلومات أو حتى القيام ببعض المشاريع معا للاستفادة


----------



## محمد هانىء شلبى (21 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا أخى معتصم ولكن ما هى المواد الغير كهربية التى أحتاج دراستها؟؟؟


----------



## محمد هانىء شلبى (22 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته /
يا أخوة أريد أن أعرف أسماء المواد الغير كهربية التى على قراءتها للتوسع فى مجال الروبوتات

و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (23 يونيو 2008)

الاخ محمد:
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته..

حقيقة انا لا أعرف ما هي طبيعة المواد التي تطرحها جامعتك لكن وبشكل عام يجب ان تتوفر لديك المعرفة في المواضيع التالية لكي تتوسع في مجال الروبوتات:

1. مقاومة المواد(ميكانيكيا) و تحملها للاوزان و القوى و العزوم المسلطة عليها(Material Strength).
2. حدود الحركة و درجة الحرية(Degrees of Freedom) في الحركة في التراكيب الميكانيكية المرتبطة بالفصالات(Joints) و عدد المحاور اللازم للحصول على درجة الحرية المطلوبة.
3.وصف المكان(Position) و السرعة الخطية(Linear Velocity) و السرعة الزاوية(Angular Velocity) و كذلك التسارع الخطي و الزاوي لكل وصلة ميكانيكية(Link) بالنسبة لـِ اطار مرجعي (Reference Frame).
4.العلم بالمصفوفات(Matrices) و العمليات الرياضية عليها ( جمع، ضرب، Inverse، Transpose) حيث أنها تستخدم في حساب الكميات المزكورة في النقطة السابقة.
5.التحكم الدقيق باستخدام المعالجات الدقيقة (Micro controllers) مثل ( PIC Controller) و طرق برمجتها و اللغات المستخدمة في البرمجة.
6. الحساسات(Sensors) المستخدمة في قياس الكميات مثل ( Position, obsacle presense, .... ) و طرق ربطها بالجزء الميكانيكي و طرق ربطها بالمعالج و تحويل اشارتها الكهربائية الى اشارة مفهومة من قبل المعالج( Sensors Interface and signal Conditioning).

أنصحك أخي محمد بدراسة المواد التالية:
1. Statics and strength of materials
2.Dynamics
3. Engineering Maths
4.Mico Controllers
6. Transducers and Interface
7.Introduction to Robotics

هذا و الله تعالى أعلم

أرجو أن أكون قد ساعدتك و قدمت لك معلومة مفيدة


:31:نسألكــــــــــــــــم الدعـــــــــــــــــــــــاء:31:
:78:​


----------



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (23 يونيو 2008)

أخي محمد:
لا تتردد في السؤال اذا اردت معرفة اي شيء اخر


----------



## محمد هانىء شلبى (23 يونيو 2008)

جزاكم الله كل خير أخى معتصم على حسن تعاونك و أطمع أن ترشح لى كتبا ميسرة فى هذه المواضيع و أسأل الله الرحمن المنان أن يرزقك الاخلاص و التقوى و يتقبل منك


----------



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (24 يونيو 2008)

الاخ محمد:
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته...

الرجاء امهالني بعض الوقت ريثما ارجع لبعض الكتب:85::85: :85:و تدوين اسمائها و مؤلفيها
​


----------



## محمد هانىء شلبى (24 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا على اهتمامك


----------



## admeral (30 يونيو 2008)

mashkoor 3la al msharka


----------

